# Nutropin AQ



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi people

I was interested in getting some nutropin AQ but have a few questions to ask first

How long is best and safest to take it?

Is there anything that needs to be taken with it, maybe some metfromin for the insulin sensitivity

And the dose? i was thinking of doing 3iu's mon-fri weekend off, i have seen higher doses of gh ran before.

i was mainly looking to use it to help stay lean whilst bulking and improve the effects of my next steroid course too

Any feedback would be great, also anyone with first hand use of this would be good to know what experiences they had 

Thanks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

NutropinAQ is in my opinion the best GH available .....the longer you take it the better the effect.

what you take with it depends on your goals, it will not increase the affect of the steriods you use it will keep you reasnably lean whilst using steroids (diet permitting) but it will not make the actual steroid work better.

either use it every day at 3iu or EOD at 6iu i prefer EOD when i am not dieting.

i have used this type of NutropinAQ alot and love the stuff if genuine it is awesome....


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

How does Nutropin compare to Gentropin Pscarb


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

thoon said:


> How does Nutropin compare to Gentropin Pscarb


Slightly better in my opinion as it is liquid so does not degrade as powder does (although a small amount) the difference is not huge but I love NutropinAQ


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

Thanks always good to know


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> NutropinAQ is in my opinion the best GH available .....the longer you take it the better the effect.
> 
> what you take with it depends on your goals, it will not increase the affect of the steriods you use it will keep you reasnably lean whilst using steroids (diet permitting) but it will not make the actual steroid work better.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply paul, i was planning to use for 6 months and my diet is very clean in order to try and make most of it.

how did you feel while you were on it? mood and strength etc...

did you experience any side effects?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have just started Kigtroping at 3.3 iu a day mate with the same reasons for you, to help stay relatively lean whilst bulking. Obviously cant say much about it right now as only been a week but good luck with it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigRichG said:


> Thanks for reply paul, i was planning to use for 6 months and my diet is very clean in order to try and make most of it.
> 
> how did you feel while you were on it? mood and strength etc...
> 
> did you experience any side effects?


i felt awesome on it mate, better sleep, mood everything i took 6iu on my first jab and nearly fell asleep at the wheel of my car as i dove to london, it made me lethargic if i took it in the morning but great nights sleep if taken before bed....i would take this GH over any other GH around


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i felt awesome on it mate, better sleep, mood everything i took 6iu on my first jab and nearly fell asleep at the wheel of my car as i dove to london, it made me lethargic if i took it in the morning but great nights sleep if taken before bed....i would take this GH over any other GH around


Hmm, this got me thinking. Maybe i should shoot mine pre bed when im not doing cardio in the morning so wont have the morning shot....... My sleep is horrendous.


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i felt awesome on it mate, better sleep, mood everything i took 6iu on my first jab and nearly fell asleep at the wheel of my car as i dove to london, it made me lethargic if i took it in the morning but great nights sleep if taken before bed....i would take this GH over any other GH around


awesome stuff, il take it same time too then. Did you anything negative or was every experience positive for you?

was you/are you still running at 6iu's daily or you using a different dosing protocol?

sorry for so many questions just interestinng to hear bud


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well side effects with Growth happen mainly when you take to much, i had tingling in my hands but this did not last that long a few weeks maybe.....

i am running Genotropin Kabi Pens at the moment whcih do come a close 2nd to NutropinAQ i use 7.2iu on training day (M/W/F)

don't apologise for asking questions mate no matter the experiance the guy you are asking has he once asked the same questions.....


----------



## BigRichG (Nov 26, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> well side effects with Growth happen mainly when you take to much, i had tingling in my hands but this did not last that long a few weeks maybe.....
> 
> i am running Genotropin Kabi Pens at the moment whcih do come a close 2nd to NutropinAQ i use 7.2iu on training day (M/W/F)
> 
> don't apologise for asking questions mate no matter the experiance the guy you are asking has he once asked the same questions.....


Thanks alot paul for all your input greatly aprreciated


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

to all the new members reading this thread, take note you cant ask for a source for GH, its agains the rules, do it more than a couple of times and your time at UK-M will be cut short.

Take some time to read these please.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/79006-uk-muscle-co-uk-posting-rules.html

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/250128-posting-websites-aas-prohormones-pct-hgh-peptides-fatburners.html


----------



## Dyzz (Nov 1, 2014)

Using Nutropin Aq myself at 3iu 5 days on 2 off and its brilliant stuff.


----------

